

Show HN: Free restaurant API with social velocity - spotneedle
http://www.apricot.io

======
loceng
Is the information being made available this way within the terms of each of
the service used?

~~~
spotneedle
Good point. Providers like 4sq, yelp don't allow mixing/mashing of venue
details bet. id matching is OK.

~~~
loceng
Is this your project or just linking to it?

I can't imagine they allow the data to be sold either.

~~~
spotneedle
Just linking to it.

